# Wie ist der Name dieser Klemme?



## fussi24 (6 September 2012)

[SUP]Hallo,

ich bin neu im Forum und habe auch direkt eine Frage. Ich weiß leider nicht was für eine Klemme hier im Schaltschrank drin ist und wie diese heist:




Kann mir vielleicht jemand das Model nennen?

Gruß

fussi24[/SUP]


----------



## Sockenralf (6 September 2012)

Hallo,

kann man eine ausbauen?

Auf der Seite könnts draufstehen


MfG


----------



## fussi24 (6 September 2012)

Hallo Sockenralf,

ja könnte man ausbauen, aber ich hatte gehofft das Sie jemand direkt erkennt. ;-)


----------



## Astralavista (6 September 2012)

Das sind meiner Meinung nach Phönix Contact Installationsklemmen mit dem Kürzel "STI". Wir verbauen die auch oft in unseren Schränken.

Edit: Hier mal ein Link http://www.phoenixcontact.com/onlin.../?pid=3031827&library=dede&pcck=P-15-03-10-01


----------



## fussi24 (6 September 2012)

Hallo Astralavista,

ich dachte auch das es diese Klemme ist, aber bei meiner Klemme kann man unten eine Nullschiene einsetzen (siehe Bild), bei der "STI" sehe ich auf dem Bild keine Möglichkeit diese Schiene einzusetzen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (6 September 2012)

fussi24 schrieb:


> ..bei der "STI" sehe ich auf dem Bild keine Möglichkeit diese Schiene einzusetzen.


Doch doch, das Kürzel "NT" in der Bezeichnung steht für Nulltrenn(klemme). Das blaue Dingens, was man auf der Abbildung im innern der Klemme sieht, kann man samt des U-förmigen Federkontaktes mit einen kleinen Schraubendreher nach außen auf eine Nullschiene ziehen.

Allerdings sehen die Klemmen auf deinem Bild noch etwas anders aus. Wahrscheinlich Wago.


----------



## MSB (6 September 2012)

Das ist imho mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit:

Wago 2003-7641 (N/L/PE)
http://eshop.wago.com/JPBC/singlevi...Catalog&priceTypeID=3&currency=EUR&FS=Catalog

wahrscheinlich Wago 2006-7114 (N-Trennklemme), kann man auf dem Foto nicht 100 Pro erkennen.
http://eshop.wago.com/JPBC/singlevi...Catalog&priceTypeID=3&currency=EUR&FS=Catalog

Halter 2009-305
http://eshop.wago.com/JPBC/singlevi...Catalog&priceTypeID=3&currency=EUR&FS=Catalog

Das es Wago ist, und hier wiederum die Top Job S Installationsklemmen ist aber imho sicher.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Mobi (7 September 2012)

Die 100%ig NICHT von Phoenix. Z.B. das Loch bei den N-Schieber ist bei Phoenix nicht.
Die aktuellste Baureihe in der Art von Phoenix sind übriegens die PTI.


----------



## IBFS (7 September 2012)

MSB schrieb:


> Wago 2003-7641 (N/L/PE)
> http://eshop.wago.com/JPBC/singlevi...Catalog&priceTypeID=3&currency=EUR&FS=Catalog
> 
> wahrscheinlich Wago 2006-7114 (N-Trennklemme), kann man auf dem Foto nicht 100 Pro erkennen.
> ...



Diese Klemmen habe ich bei mir im Hausschaltschrank, daher ist es sicher was MSB geschreiben hat.

Frank


----------



## fussi24 (7 September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten. Ihr habt mir wirklich weitergeholfen.

Gruß

fussi24


----------



## KingHelmer (28 September 2012)

Hi, 

die Klemmen sind von WAGO.

Der Name der Mittleren ist mir unbekannt, da ich immer 1-Leiter-Klemmen einsetze.
die Klemmen außen sind diese:


SammelschienenträgerWAGO2009-305N-SammelschieneWAGO210-133((N-Sammelschienenabdeckung
WAGO777-303))


Womöglich etwas größe oder etwas kleiner.

Am besten ist aber ausbauen und seitlich nachschauen.
Oder du misst grob nach und vergleichst die Werte mit den Klemmen, die hier genannt wurden.


@ Astralavista:

Phönix Contact...., da denke ich immer nur an klappernde Schraubklemmen.


----------



## Mobi (28 September 2012)

KingHelmer schrieb:


> @ Astralavista:
> 
> Phönix Contact...., da denke ich immer nur an klappernde Schraubklemmen.


Das war mal. Es hat sich einiges inzwischen geändert. ;-)


----------

